# Poured up some swimbaits



## tylerd1994 (May 11, 2009)

Here are some swimbaits I finished up tonight with eyes and a dip. Pretty excited to try them out I just got the mold this week.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Nice color combos let us know how the fish like them.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

They look great. Nice job!


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

Those look nice, I bet some smallies will like the two loaded with metal flakes.

Where did you get the molds for those if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## tylerd1994 (May 11, 2009)

Aaron2012 said:


> Those look nice, I bet some smallies will like the two loaded with metal flakes.
> 
> Where did you get the molds for those if you don't mind me asking?


They are on eBay. I searched swimbait molds and there is a guy on there selling them for $12


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

They look great.


----------

